# Which kitten to choose Male or Female?



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am new to this forum, just hoping someone may be able to help.

We lost our first cat, we had together, she was a gorgeous huge black cat, that we got fom a rescue centre, so we never really knew her age. We was told she should have been around the age of 11-12 yrs.

We also have another female cat, who will be three years old in a couple of weeks.

They had a love hate relationship, one minute they would be chasing each other, and the older cat hissing, and then the nxt laying on the bed together.

We were thinking about having a female kitten so we could have kittens, but we are concerned about having two female cats again, would they get on?? Or should we hope that because our little cat Polly was hissed at by our older cat that she wouldn't do the same??, all she wanted to was cuddle up to her.

Has anyone else have any similar experiences or what would you choose male or female??

Thanks Sarah xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

I have three lovely male Maine coon neuters. I have to say as pets I definitely prefer male cats. They are usually Mummy's boys and love their cuddles and fussing lol. But then Im sure there are alot of people on here who have girl cats and would say just the same. I would go with whatever you prefer. Is it going to be a moggy kitten or are you going to have a pedigree?

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Jo

Thanks for replying, its going to be a moggy, I relly like ginger or tabby cats, but female ginger cats are very hard to find, and most can't have kittens I have been told. 

Our cat has a little bit of siamese in her, all the colourings, and very loud, and a little bit nippy. When a relatives dog comes in the house, she just sits and watches from a distance, so we are wondering if she will accept any cat, and let it dominate her, like she was used to.

I love your type of cats, just can't afford pedigrees. Its so quite with just one cat now.

Thanks Sarah xx


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi I have 2 male persians & a female moggie. The males want cuddles all the time and to be around us all the time. The female likes cuddles but only on her terms.Depends on what you want really but I have found male cats to be more affectionate than females. It will take time but whichever sex you get your other female should be ok with it. My female keeps the boys in line  but they all eat and sleep together.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

Well there are so many cats in rescues at this time of year and they are so beautiful.Ginger cats are so gorgeous and don't they get so big. Perhaps you could put a request on the classfied section for a female kitten? I will keep an eye out for you too, and let you know if I find one, other than Ginger do you like any other colours?

Your other girl sounds lovely, I am sure she would adjust to a kitten, as long as she has her own space to go to she will be fine.

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Hiya

We started with a brother and sister persian, but sadly lost Max at Christmas, so we have another male cat now and Poppy was quite moody with him at first but has come around so much and they do play quite a bit. I'm the same as everyone else where the boys have always been so much cuddlier than Poppy who likes attention but only upstairs on her terms. She's actually pretty antisocial but then I have days like that too


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I would agree with the males being more clingy and affectionate.

I have 2 Ragdolls who are brother and sister. They are both absolutely lovely, but Bailey is very affectionate and DEMANDS lots of cuddles and attention. Cleo loves cuddles too but only when she feels like it and she comes up and asks for cuddles. With Bailey you can just go upto him and he is very willing to let you do anything to him.


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a girl and a boy and the boy is a mummys boy, in fact he loves everyone, the girl only will come near on her terms, however my first ever cat was female and she loved everyone, so I think that it can sometimes just depend on the actual cat.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your reply, I had a male cat at my mum's and he was very affaectionate, but we have also found our female cats are just as affectionate but as you say on their terms, the one we lost was very demanding.

May be it might be best to just go for the kitten that we like best.

Thanks Sarah



snowy said:


> Hi I have 2 male persians & a female moggie. The males want cuddles all the time and to be around us all the time. The female likes cuddles but only on her terms.Depends on what you want really but I have found male cats to be more affectionate than females. It will take time but whichever sex you get your other female should be ok with it. My female keeps the boys in line  but they all eat and sleep together.


----------



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Jo

I'm sure my cat will be okay, just have to make sure I keep a kitten away from her bed, its like her fortress, even we can't get near it, and when I wash it she doesn't talk to me for days!!

I like ginger cats, and tabbys, but would also consider anything that really appeals to me and my hubby. I have just had a look on the classifieds and have taken a couple of numbers of people close to me with kittens, so will ring round. If I have no luck I will put on a wanted ad.

Thanks for all your help Sarah xx


----------



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Thanks for replying,

My female is very cuddly, but as you say only on her terms, but other cat that we lost was very very cuddly and was demanding attention constantly.

We may just go for a kitten that we take to, perhaps that's the best way to go.

Thanks sarah


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Sarah and welcomeI am sure the right kitten will choose you and be just fine,look forward to hearing all about your new addition and of course pics of the two of themYes we have Siamese and the girls are just like that in that everything is on their terms and as and when they want,the boys are just big,daft softies..even though they're not neutered and our neutered old man has always been a big ole daft softieLol


----------



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your reply, your cat looks gorgeous in the photo!! 

Our cat is very much cuddly on her terms, but I had a male cat at my mums and he was very affectionate as well, its so difficult to choose, I just want to make sure our cat is happy.

Thanks Sarah


----------



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your reply, I think you may be right that it depends on the cat as the female we lost was constantly on our laps, demanding cuddles and strokes.

May be we have just got to take pot luck that it likes cuddles an when it is a kitten cuddle it loads and loads.

Thanks sarah


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

As long as she feels topcat and things stay that way i'm sure she will be-boy kitten tend not to take much notice of the girls swearing and sniping at each other which usually stands them in good stead..but a new girl susses out who's who and whats what and takes her rank accordingly but some take it kicking and screaming so i know why your worried


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, nice to have you join the group
I love all my cats but the boys are sooooooo cuddly all the time


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

Good luck with those phone calls.Another worthwhile place to check is pet shop windows or notice boards, particuarly if you have a Pets at Home store nearby!

Got my fingers crossed for you.

Jo


----------



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Jo

Most have already gone, didn't realise you needed to be so quick, we'll be logging on at various points during the day now.

Yes have been to pets at home, but only seem to be black or black and white, but will keep visiting regulary.

I'll let you know when we get one and show you a pic.

Thanks Sarah xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've always had boys as (when neutered) are so soppy and love being cuddled and fussed..

I have a boy kitten Ragdoll and have recently got a Ragdoll girl, same age as Alfie..

She is very sweet, loves her cuddles but is not as lazy as Alfie. They seem to get on great.

Think it's good to have one of each as they like different types of attention from their humans, if that makes any sense?!


----------



## pollyprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for replying,your cats are gorgeous!!!

I just phoned our local rspca rehoming centre and cats protection and they said a male may be better. It would be more chilled out if my female cat was very domaneering to start with, with it.

We need to have athink, before seeing anymore kittens I think.

Thanks Sarah


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

pollyprincess said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying,your cats are gorgeous!!!
> 
> ...


I would do like you and others have said and choose the cat that chooses you. However in my experience boys are more cuddly and there is a better chance of them taking to the opposite sex. We had this dilemma and got a girl because she chose us at a local farm but the two girls are quite hissy and only live alongside one another. I would have liked them to be friends but Star (my ginger girl) is very stuck in her ways. I have never heard that ginger girls can't have kittens (think that is tortie boys although not always the case) plus it wouldn't really matter as you wouldn't be breeding a rescue moggy anyway 
Good luck with your search and do let us know what happens and post some pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

neutered boys make great house cats


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

pollyprincess said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum, just hoping someone may be able to help.
> 
> ...


Nooooo! Please don't have kittens! There are millions of kittens desperate for homes as it is - every one you breed takes a home from one in rescue. By all means get a girl, but early neutering is the responsible way to go.

I have had girl cats (3) and boy cats (my present 2). The only difference (they are all individual characters) is that the girls were more agile - the boys are like a pair of heffalumps and as clumsy as all get-out.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lostbear said:


> Nooooo! Please don't have kittens! There are millions of kittens desperate for homes as it is - every one you breed takes a home from one in rescue. By all means get a girl, but early neutering is the responsible way to go.
> 
> I have had girl cats (3) and boy cats (my present 2). The only difference (they are all individual characters) is that the girls were more agile - the boys are like a pair of heffalumps and as clumsy as all get-out.


Sadly this thread is about 7 years old and your excellent advice is rather late


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Sadly this thread is about 7 years old and your excellent advice is rather late


Oh bollox! Dunnit again!

I thought I was getting the hang of this date stuff, too - back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lostbear said:


> Oh bollox! Dunnit again!
> 
> I thought I was getting the hang of this date stuff, too - back to the drawing board . . .


Check the date at the bottom of the first post  
I like some of these resurrected threads though - the older ones remind me of the members I used to chat to when I first joined. One on this particular thread has become a very good friend on FB


----------



## meowmax (Jun 27, 2015)

I had a male kitten and didn't had any major problems with him.
Now he's a majestic black cat that keeps bringing me dead birds and mice.


----------

